# Outdoor nutrients



## bigweedo (Mar 4, 2008)

Whats up everyone,
Im planing to plant my plants straight into the ground. I got my soil sampled and the PH was 7 and all nutrients were past the adequate level except for potassium and phosphorus. What would be the best/cheapest thing to mix in the soil for just these two nutrients? Would i have to mix it in weeks before?
Any help would be appreciated!
BW


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2008)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> Whats up everyone,
> Im planing to plant my plants straight into the ground. I got my soil sampled and the PH was 7 and all nutrients were past the adequate level except for potassium and phosphorus. What would be the best/cheapest thing to mix in the soil for just these two nutrients? Would i have to mix it in weeks before?
> Any help would be appreciated!
> BW


Amending the holes/soil a few weeks in advance is definately beneficial. It allows time for the micro organisms to get "busy".. before your plants need them. 
Heres a link to some pretty good info'.. 
http://ecosyn.us/ecocity/Links/My_Links_Pages/rabbit_manure01.html

See if I can attatch a doc. too.
http://www.primalseeds.org/npk.htm 

View attachment Fert.docCO.ext.serv.pdf


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks so much Hick, always respect what you have to say. You always lend the helping hand!

P.S. what would u add to the soil?


----------



## miah (Mar 5, 2008)

try some bat guano...
jamacian or indonesia


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 5, 2008)

grow big by fox farms for veg


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 5, 2008)

What about adding some of this

http://www.planetnatural.com/site/rose-food.html

or this

http://www.planetnatural.com/site/fruit-flower-fertilizer.html

Think this would take care of business?
Thanks for all the replies,
BW


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

THE CHEEPEST OR EASIEST?

AN ARREATED COMPOST TEA FOR CHEEPNESS, OR A BOTTLED NUTE THATS SEMI ORGANIC LIKE ff IS EASIEST. ITS ALL WHAT YOUR WILLING TO PUT OUT. YOU WILL HAVE BETTER RESULTS WITH A COMPOST TEA BUT ff GROWBIG N BLOOM ARE HARD TO BEAT BOTTLED NUTRIENT.

oops sorry for caps, im to stoned to change it...sry
 i have a diy thread on teas if u wanna find it, if not ill linke you....


----------



## Hick (Mar 6, 2008)

..never used them, but they appear to be loaded up w/ "goog stuff". BUT, they also look like fertilizers, not amendments for your holes.
  I'd think about some composted manures to add, along with something for aireation, perlit/vermiculite and dolomite lime ?)



			
				bigweedo said:
			
		

> What about adding some of this
> 
> http://www.planetnatural.com/site/rose-food.html
> 
> ...


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 6, 2008)

Anybody know a website I can buy good manure or something with a good p-k ratio??


----------



## Hick (Mar 6, 2008)

check the local nursery, or even lowes and wally world usually have composted manures.. CHEAP..


----------



## chongsbuddy (Mar 14, 2008)

ADVANCED NUTRIENTS "HEAVY HARVEST"!!!!!!!!!!!!!an absolutely amazing outdoor time release, ph buffered fert.Has all the major and minor nutes,totally complete.I use it with incredible success.Its a 3 part fert,Spring,Summer and Fall.Go to advanced nutrients and check it out.I have never seen outdoor plants look so healthy before in my life.Highly reccommend.


----------



## constantine (Mar 15, 2008)

they have guanos for both veg and flower...maybe try some of that out. its cheap.


----------

